# It's too much for me to handle...



## Sid Burton (Mar 10, 2016)

The title isn't to gain attention, but I just really want to express how IBS has affected my life severely...

Since 2012 when I first began attending my new school, I for some reason started to have stomach pains, they weren't really painful, just a little pinch... But, overtime they just got worse as I kept getting older, right now I'm 15, I'm going into Year 11 this year and its not long before my 16th birthday, but... I haven't been to school in over 2-3 weeks ever since March started to approach, my pains are just unbearable that I am reduced to tears and they're persistent, the pain does not stop and when I say ''Don't stop'' they do not stop, its happening right now, during the night and during the day, and because of this I am completely avoiding the outside world, sleeping sometimes and my only safe haven is the toilet because I have needs, I can only use toilets that I like and they have to look appealing, if I'm out and desperate to go in a restaurant, I'll go obviously, but in the ordinary I won't and I haven't left the house (Aside from a few days since a medical practise is just 5 minutes down the road, lucky for me) and I am just suffering too much that when I got into school when trying to stay in due to my attendance, I suffered too much and even the teachers know that I rarely cry unless something odd is going on...

And not long ago into 2015, I had tonsillitis around 5-6 times + the stomach pains and swollen gland, honestly... People tell me to ''Get over it'' but how is that possible, I always say to a person when they tell me that ''Stop, how about you realize that you've never ever experienced what its like to live with IBS, you don't understand how it can affect my life and millions of others''

This is basically my story, I could go into more detail but I want a response from you guys, like how you managed to reduce the symptoms and how we can all relate to such a horrid ailment...

I'm Sid, nice to meet you all.


----------



## harleyadam (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello Sid,

I had to drop my human anatomy class due to stomach issues and I think that I will have to drop another class soon if I don't feel better


----------



## Sid Burton (Mar 10, 2016)

harleyadam said:


> Hello Sid,
> 
> I had to drop my human anatomy class due to stomach issues and I think that I will have to drop another class soon if I don't feel better


Yeah, I feel your pain.

I used to be able to get on my school bus perfectly in the morning, but now when I think about it I crack under the pressure and are reduced to severe tears and heavy breathing.

It's hard, but talking to others with the same issues helps


----------

